# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  how to get my skin to tighten

## turbo210

hey i am 2 wks out of a show, bbut i started at230 droped down to about 185 now with 10 of water on still. i know ill tighten up some but is there anything that can get rid of some of this elasticity???

----------


## TheMadScientist

You may want to try some Thiomucase cream if you can get your hands on some soon and apply it to your problem areas every morning and every night. Also apply before tanning. If you cannot get this in time over the counter hemorrhoidal cream like Preparation-H could possibly help also.

----------


## partyboynyc

> You may want to try some Thiomucase cream if you can get your hands on some soon and apply it to your problem areas every morning and every night. Also apply before tanning. If you cannot get this in time over the counter hemorrhoidal cream like Preparation-H could possibly help also.


how long do the effects take.my bf is 4.6 right now on skinfolds so my density is great and my skin is paper thin. i wanna try this out b4 i shoot some more pictures, but how long do i have to use to get a desired effect. i assume it would depend on your starting point which for me is **** near saran wrap. so effect should be quick?

----------


## partyboynyc

> You may want to try some Thiomucase cream if you can get your hands on some soon and apply it to your problem areas every morning and every night. Also apply before tanning. If you cannot get this in time over the counter hemorrhoidal cream like Preparation-H could possibly help also.


that thiomucase bougth over the internet is fake thiomucase.not the real deal. i have read that everywhere i have looked so what's the deal on that if you know?

----------


## turbo210

thanks i'll try to round some up,if oreo h is the only alternative then do it morning,bed and before i tan??

----------


## diesel21

wow, this is good.. i need some too..... dam u are 4.6 body fat.......... what does ur diet and cardio look like, thats amazing.. how the hell do u stay like that

----------


## partyboynyc

> wow, this is good.. i need some too..... dam u are 4.6 body fat.......... what does ur diet and cardio look like, thats amazing.. how the hell do u stay like that


 no cardio, just dancing in the clubs.

----------


## Paingain

At 4.6% preparation H will work quick for your lower abdomen.

----------


## diesel21

thats awesome!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Thiomucase is a T-3 formulation in cram...if i recall correctly so it will not tighten skin but might help spot reduce some fat, as of prep-H it works pretty good but don't expect a miracle...once you drop your water your skin will tighten up, other then that i would just tan, make sure to stop tanning around 5-7 days brefore your competition, it can acctually cause mild water retention...good luck...XXL

----------


## partyboynyc

> Thiomucase is a T-3 formulation in cram...if i recall correctly so it will not tighten skin but might help spot reduce some fat, as of prep-H it works pretty good but don't expect a miracle...once you drop your water your skin will tighten up, other then that i would just tan, make sure to stop tanning around 5-7 days brefore your competition, it can acctually cause mild water retention...good luck...XXL


the man has spoken!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> the man has spoken!!


 :LOL:  what's shaking brother...nice to see you around the board again  :Smilie:  i am just starting to spend some more time around here again...peace...XXL

----------


## partyboynyc

> what's shaking brother...nice to see you around the board again  i am just starting to spend some more time around here again...peace...XXL


long time no type. hope all is well. don't be a stranger!!

----------


## partyboynyc

> Thiomucase is a T-3 formulation in cram...if i recall correctly so it will not tighten skin but might help spot reduce some fat, as of prep-H it works pretty good but don't expect a miracle...once you drop your water your skin will tighten up, other then that i would just tan, make sure to stop tanning around 5-7 days brefore your competition, it can acctually cause mild water retention...good luck...XXL


i heard that all the thiomucase that is sold over the net is not REAL thimo? victor martinez had it at night of champions and when i asked him he said it's the real deal.they were selling it there and i didn't get it because it was the same box i had seen online and reports said it's just some herbal complex and not going to work like the real deal..have you heard this? i want to buy a tube and try it out b4 i tan, but i'm not sure what to do??

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> i heard that all the thiomucase that is sold over the net is not REAL thimo? victor martinez had it at night of champions and when i asked him he said it's the real deal.they were selling it there and i didn't get it because it was the same box i had seen online and reports said it's just some herbal complex and not going to work like the real deal..have you heard this? i want to buy a tube and try it out b4 i tan, but i'm not sure what to do??


No i haven't heard about that stuff, i am not a big believer in transdermal delivery stuff, although i did have PGF-2a in a transdermal gel and it worked really good, but i can't get it no longer if i could i would mail you bottle...you just rubbed it on and it killed fat cells...it turns mature fatcells into imature once and imature fatcells can not hold fat there for they become inactive, sh1t now that i think about it, i should have bought a case of that sh1t  :LOL: 
Try Prep-H before tanning or sauna, prepare for it too stick the place up though, it stinks bad, another thing you can rap yourself with plastic foild (the sh1t you wqould rap sandwich in) with prep-H underneath and then hit sauna or tenning bed, that will sucka a lot of water from underneath the skin... :Smilie:  worst case senerio just try out the Thimo cream and see if it does anything...XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Also check out this link, it's a guy talking about stuff that has the same ingridiant as Prep-H but at higher dose...XXL

http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=121190

----------


## partyboynyc

> Also check out this link, it's a guy talking about stuff that has the same ingridiant as Prep-H but at higher dose...XXL
> 
> http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=121190


****ing resourceful mother****er!!  :Big Grin:  
maybe i'll just try the thimo and see

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> ****ing resourceful mother****er!!  
> maybe i'll just try the thimo and see


I try  :Elephant:   :Big Grin:

----------

